# The Au Sable River



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

I have never fished the river before. But after reading several of the posts it sounds like I should. How do I get to the lower river to fish for steelhead? Also can I wade fish, or do I need a boat? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

Somebody has to know something.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Most of the fishing is done either right below foote dam ,or the highbanks...both places you can park and walk...waders are pretty much mandatory...not alot of boats in that stretch.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Steelhead,
You don't need a boat to fish the ausable. Don't be afraid to explore off of the well beaten path. There are plenty of places to fish without needing a boat. I'll probably be making a trip over there at the end of Feb. 

Good Luck


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you live in Thompsonville, there are more rivers close to home, that should provide better opportunities for you. Not that the Ausable can't be a good river - I fish it alot. If I lived next to the Betsie and within a reasonable distance of the Big Man, Little Man, and PM, I wouldn't drive across the State to fish the Ausable. I know the Little Man is closed right now, but my point is that driving time is fishing time. 

If you do decide to visit, you can take M-55 East to Tawas, then U.S. 23 North 10 miles to Oscoda. The lower river is frozen right now, and a lot of the places that are normally easy to get to (driving) probably have a lot of snow. The Dam store (upstream, near Foote dam) used to sell maps of the river for around $5. They showed most accesses and are handy to have.


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> If you live in Thompsonville, there are more rivers close to home, that should provide better opportunities for you. Not that the Ausable can't be a good river - I fish it alot. If I lived next to the Betsie and within a reasonable distance of the Big Man, Little Man, and PM, I wouldn't drive across the State to fish the Ausable. I know the Little Man is closed right now, but my point is that driving time is fishing time.
> 
> If you do decide to visit, you can take M-55 East to Tawas, then U.S. 23 North 10 miles to Oscoda. The lower river is frozen right now, and a lot of the places that are normally easy to get to (driving) probably have a lot of snow. The Dam store (upstream, near Foote dam) used to sell maps of the river for around $5. They showed most accesses and are handy to have.


Yeah, but sometimes it worth checking out somebody elses backyard. Thanks for all of the info I really appreciate it.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

steelhead1,
The lower end of the river is my favorite,it can be fished by boat or waders. I do believe the lower end is best fished by boat.The upper 2/3 of the river is either State or Federal land,but the lower 1/3 is mostly on private land,there are several spots in the lower end that have public access if you have a boat I recamend bringing it this time of year allows you to cover more water qiucker.I disagree with boots,this time of year I would not focas on just the damm area or high banks area.I agree with Selmon get off the main paths,with a name like steedhead I sure yoy can read water,there is alot of river to fish, the bait shops in town sell maps of the river I think for about 4 bucks.Thats about all I will say on line feel free to pm or e-mail if you need more info.

larry


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

I just made a call up the the extreme lower end is frozen,as of friday all 3 launches where open river road, whilpool and rea road,not sure what condition there in after this weekends weathers ,a phone call head might be a good thing.


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

GONE FISHIN(LARRY) said:


> steelhead1,
> The lower end of the river is my favorite,it can be fished by boat or waders. I do believe the lower end is best fished by boat.The upper 2/3 of the river is either State or Federal land,but the lower 1/3 is mostly on private land,there are several spots in the lower end that have public access if you have a boat I recamend bringing it this time of year allows you to cover more water qiucker.I disagree with boots,this time of year I would not focas on just the damm area or high banks area.I agree with Selmon get off the main paths,with a name like steedhead I sure yoy can read water,there is alot of river to fish, the bait shops in town sell maps of the river I think for about 4 bucks.Thats about all I will say on line feel free to pm or e-mail if you need more info.
> 
> larry


Thanks for the info. I'll definately be getting in touch. Thanks again.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

This time of year can be tough. With all the cold temps, the slower holes in the Lower will ice up. You might have to stay above the Narrows in order find wadeable water. The ski trail system on the southern end of the river (above and below the Whirlpool) will give you access to several holes. The area below Van Ettan Creek should be fishable and access can be gained near the mouth of the creek by going through a subdivision on the north end of Oscoda. 

Below Highbanks, you'll find several areas that can be accessed through a road system that runs along the river. (Eagle Island, Boy Scout Camp, ect) Try to find holes below the faster riffle water. Those holes should remain open.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Hey Ralf-


Good to hear some input from the "older" fishermen. Suprising how well your memory still works...it would be cool to get ya up there sometime, maybe you can sneak a trip for old times sake in the spring?!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'd be up for that, Joel

Maybe this time it won't be 20 below.

I wouldn't want to be part of the "Spring Madness", but a late Winter trip in the boat sounds pretty cool. Kevin (Foersterhunter) has also shown some interest. I'm heading down to Arkansas the end of February and then back to Florida the end of March. Let's see how the weather shapes up in between


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

ralf-You always have a standing offer to stay at my place...my schedule might be dicey for a while but let me know if things fall into place!


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who replied . As always your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Joel,
I might be in the area at the end of feb, beg of march. Hopefully we can hook up for some steel


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

stelmon said:


> Hey Joel,
> I might be in the area at the end of feb, beg of march. Hopefully we can hook up for some steel


Let me know Dan...I am pretty busy down here but anything is possible!


----------

